# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo plantines de banano

## mcycursos

Se vende plantines de banano (plátano de exportación)
Son a pedido.
Son libres de virus, con garantía sanitaria y trazabilidad
Las plantas madre han sido estudiadas por 10 años mínimo
Para las zonas de Tumbes, Piura, Chiclayo y el Peru.
Caracteristicas:
Fase III: plantin o plántula pequeño
Fase IV: plantin o plántula con sustrato inerte
Variedades: Valery, William y Gran Enano 
2000-2500 plantas por hectárea
Producción: 3000 -3500 cajas por hectárea. 1 caja tiene 20 kgs aprox
Primera cosecha es a los 7 meses. 
Asesoria integral con expertos nacionales e internacionales en producción de banano. 
Mayores informes:  www.bananotecnia.com
email: consultas@bananotecnia.comTemas similares: Bulbos, rizomas y plantines enrraizados para flor cortada PLANTINES DE HORTALIZAS: Brócoli, Pepino, Alcachofa, Espárrago, Páprika, Tomate, etc. Plantines de banano (plátano de exportación) Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki Banano Organico

----------


## percy cordero

El precio por plantin por favor??

----------

Danat

----------

